# Mike Richman tests positive for PED's, suspended two years



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/6/9/8753897/bellators-mike-richman-tests-positive-for-performance-enhancing-drug












> Not only was Mike Richman significantly overweight for his last fight, he also was allegedly on performance-enhancing drugs.
> 
> Richman tested positive for a banned substance on the night he fought Eduardo Dantas in the co-main event of Bellator 137 on May 15 at Pechanga Resort and Casino in Temecula, Calif., California State Athletic Commission executive officer Andy Foster confirmed with MMAFighting.com on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Mike's response via his facebook-



> "In regards to my positive test results for an Anabolic Steroid. I want to say that I lost the integrity in myself and the integrity of this sport. I will not sit here and deny that I took it or act like I didn't know what I was taking or blame it on someone else. I am a cheat, plan and simple and there is no excuse or reason that is valid enough to dispute the reasons why I cheated the sport and myself by using it. I want to apologize to Bellator MMA for my actions. I want to apologize again to my hard working Teammates who are not cutting corners and busting their asses off everyday in the gym to better themselves. I want to apologize to My head MMA coach Greg Nelson for making him and his gym the Academy look bad. He had no knowledge of me using at all. I want to make the same apology to my S&C coach Matt Miller of Horsepower strength and conditioning, he also had no knowledge of my use of this Anabolic Steroid. I apologize to all my sponsors that support me, my family that loves me, and my friends and fans that cheer for me. I deserve every bit of backlash and hate I'm going to receive from the media and the fans of this great sport. I take full responsibility in my actions and the decisions I made. I also deserve the punishment the CA state athletic commission brought down upon me."


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn a guy who actually owns it. Though I'm not surprised seeing as he trains with Greg Nelson who is one o the few guys in MMA with real integrity.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Refreshing response from the usual, I didn't know what supplements my trainer was giving me, my doctor did it, I was injured and that's all it was for, etc...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

See you probably in forever. Too bad. The Marine was one of my favorites in Bellator....


----------

